# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي التعليمية التحليل الأساسي التعليمي Fundamental Analysis  :- متابعة السوق اساسياً ( اخبار - تحليل - بيانات ) لحظة بلحظة -:  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## mustafa2

[SIZE="5"]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
نلتقيكم في موضوع يختص بمتابعة نبض السوق اساسيا بالتحليل
لحظة بلحظة وتاثير بعض البيانات علي السوق
ومدي تاثيرها .
وساقوم بتحديث لحظي لكل  الاخبار و
البيانات والتصريحات وتحليل علاقات الاسواق
ونرفق بعض التوقعات لكبري البنوك والمؤسسات
وكل شئ يتاثر بة هذا السوق 
اي استفسار انا في الخدمة[/SIZE]

----------


## moh.gahmy

*تسجيل متابعة اخ مصطفى 
موفق ان شاء الله فى الورشة 
تقبل تحياتى*

----------


## mustafa2

Forex: EUR/CHF spikes amid talk of possible tax on CHF deposits NASDAQ - 2 minutes ago FXstreet.com (C&#243;rdoba) - The euro saw a quick spike against the franc amid rumors the Swiss government could implement a tax on Swiss franc-denominated deposits
خبر احتمالية فرض ضريبة علي الودائع المقومة بالفرنك
الموضوع لم يؤكد حتي الان 
توقعات بانة الكرت الاخير قبل التدخل المباشر للبنك
توصيات من بعض البنوك تشير لشراء اليورو فرنك بهدف1.2500

----------


## mustafa2

ترجمة طبيعية ومفهومة لخروج الاوروبيين من اجتماعهم على لا شيء سجلت فائدة السندات الالمانية تراجعا تاريخيا جديدا غير مسبوق. فئة العشر سنوات بلغت بتراجعها ال 1.35% .
الاسبانية ارتفعت الى ال 6.20% .
اليونانية تجاوزت مجددا ال 305 وهي على ال 30.25% ال 09.05 جمت.
الفرنسية على 2.60%.

----------


## علي احمد

بارك الله فيك اخي اتمنى ان تواصل وتفيد اخوتك

----------


## mustafa2

ننبة انة ما زلنا نتوقع تراجعات اليورو اساسيا ولكن ؟؟؟ هذةالمستويات غير مناسبة للبيع نتوقع موجة تصحيح قادمة او عملية شورت سكويز  الاتجاة العام ما زال توند هابط لليورو وقوة للدولار

----------


## mustafa2

> *تسجيل متابعة اخ مصطفى 
> موفق ان شاء الله فى الورشة 
> تقبل تحياتى*

 ان شاء الله يستفيد الجميع
بارك الله فيك

----------


## mustafa2

ستاندر اند بورز: البنوك الاسبانية قد تحتاج الي دعم حكومي  أخبر مدير التصنيفات السيادية الأوروبية لدى وكالة ستاندرد آند بورز "موريتز كريمر" قناة سي إن بي سي الأمريكية يوم أمس الأربعاء احتمالية حاجة البنوك الإسبانية لمزيد من الدعم الحكومي للتأكد من رسملتها بشكل جيد.  ونوه كريمر إلى الإشكالية التي تواجه تلك البنوك والمتمثلة في الأصول العقارية التي لا زالت تفقد قيمتها كل شهر مع تراجع أسعار المنازل، والتي تمثل عبئا على ميزانياتها.  وأشار أيضا إلى إمكانية ظهور عوارض أخرى في ميزانيات تلك البنوك، والتي يجري مراجعتها من قبل مدققين محايدين، وهو الأمر الذي سيتضح لاحقا مع انتهاء تلك المراجعات.  وكان معهد التمويل الدولي قد حذر مساء الإثنين الماضي من سيناريو سيء قد يدفع خسائر البنوك الإسبانية إلى 260 مليار يورو، والتي يأتي معظمها من عمليات مرتبطة بقروض عقارية.  ويرى المعهد أنه بوجود مخصصات خسائر تلك القروض عند 190 مليار يورو فهذا يعني وجود عجز في تلك المخصصات يتراوح بين 50 إلى 60 مليار يورو، وبالتالي فإن ذلك يتطلب دعما حكوميا، خصوصا للمؤسسات المالية الصغيرة التي لا تمتلك ما يكفي من الموارد.  زيادة الضغوط علي اليورو

----------


## mustafa2

*"سيتي جروب" تتوقع تخارج اليونان من نطاق اليورو العام القادم مع هبوط فوري بنسبة 60 % لعملتها الجديدة*

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*السلام عليكم 
ماشاء الله تبارك الله  
جميل جداً اخي مصطفي ،، متابعه مميزه و رائعه 
متابع و مشارك معك بإذن الله 
استمر بارك الله فيك    *

----------


## mustafa2

> *السلام عليكم 
> ماشاء الله تبارك الله  
> جميل جداً اخي مصطفي ،، متابعه مميزه و رائعه 
> متابع و مشارك معك بإذن الله 
> استمر بارك الله فيك    *

 شكرا استاذنا علي المداخلة
لا تحرمنا من وضع بصمتك المميزة

----------


## mustafa2

*بدء دول منطقة اليورو بوضع خطة اضرارية مستقلة في حال خروج اليونان منها*  اتفق صناع القرار في منطقة اليورو على أنه يجب على كل دول منطقة اليورو بشكل مستقل البدء بوضع خطة طوارئ في حال خروج اليونان من منطقة اليورو، لتضمن الخطة مسار كل دولة بشكل آمن و مستقل ضمن الحدود الآمنة و تجنب الآثار السلبية الوخيمة التي قد تصيبها، الأمر الذي أشار إلى أن قادة المنطقة قد أصبحوا على يقين بأن اليونان خارجة من المنطقة بلا محالة، و أصبحت المسألة هي مجرد مسألة وقت لا أكثر، و ذلك بحسب مسؤولين في منطقة اليورو.  و أشار المسؤولين الذين أطلقوا تلك التصريحات بأن هذا الاتفاق قد تم برمه من خلال اتصال هاتفي دار بين أطراف الفريق العامل لمنطقة اليورو و الذي حدث يوم الاثنين من هذا الأسبوع، و أنه في حال اتخاذ اليونان قرارها بالخروج من منطقة اليورو سيتم ذلك بكل رحب و دون أي مناوشات بل و سيتم دعم اليونان في حال احتاجت لاتخاذ مثل هذا القرار.

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mustafa2
					  ننبة انة ما زلنا نتوقع تراجعات اليورو اساسيا ولكن ؟؟؟ هذةالمستويات غير مناسبة للبيع نتوقع موجة تصحيح قادمة او عملية شورت سكويز  الاتجاة العام ما زال توند هابط لليورو وقوة للدولار        *

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*السلام عليكم  
صحيح ان الموضوع اساسي من الدرجه الاولي ،، لكن طبعاً هذا لا يمنع ان تكون هناك نظره فنيه ممزوجه بالتحليل الاساسي  
تعال نشوف الزوج الملكي ،، علشان نعرف قوه اليورو الحقيقيه    
والله اعلم  *

----------


## رانيا وجدي

_موضوع موفق ان شاء الله اخي مصطفى  
تسجيل حضور ومتابعة_

----------


## mustafa2

اصبحنا واصبح الملك لله 
جمعة مباركة مليئة بالارباح دراجي : التكامل الأوروبي يحتاج إلى قرارات سياسية جريئة حاليا لدرء الأزمة

----------


## mustafa2

جولات الكر والفر مستمرة. البيانات الاقتصادية يبقى مفعولها محدودا ومؤقتا سواء كانت اوروبية او اميركية او سواها. ومن المستبعد ان نشهد قرارا موحدا باتجاه او بآخر قبل ال 17 من يونيو القادم موعد الانتخابات اليونانية الحاسمة.

----------


## mustafa2

العائد على السندات الفرنسية يهبط إلى مستوى قياسي منخفض في ظل بحث المستثمرين عن بدائل  لذلك نشهد ارتفاع خجولة للعملات مقابل الدولار نتوقع استمرارها

----------


## mustafa2

أسبانيا تعود للأضواء من جديد بعد أن رشحت أنباء من مصادر قريبه من بنك بانكيا (للأعلام) ان بنك بانكيا قد يتقدم بطلب سيوله من الحكومة الأسبانيه تبلغ حوالي 15 مليار يورو, هذا البنك كان قد امم جذئيا هذا الشهر بواسطة الحكومة , وطلبه للمساعدات الان يوضح هشاشة النظام المصرفي الأسباني الذي قد يقودها الي طلب مساعدات خارجيه  اذا تم سوف يضغط علي اليورو وينهي التصحيح

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*السلام عليكم  
ماشاء اختيار رائع للاخبار و البيانات ،، فعلاً هذه هي البيانات التي تهم الاسواق حالياً 
متابع معك بإذن الله*

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رمضان غنيم
					  السلام عليكم  
صحيح ان الموضوع اساسي من الدرجه الاولي ،، لكن طبعاً هذا لا يمنع ان تكون هناك نظره فنيه ممزوجه بالتحليل الاساسي  
تعال نشوف الزوج الملكي ،، علشان نعرف قوه اليورو الحقيقيه   الملف المرفق 324998 
والله اعلم      تحديث ،،،     *

----------


## mustafa2

اقليم كاتلونيا يطلب مساعدة حكومية اسبانيا وضعها اصبح في الحديد اتوقع انها تلجا لطلب مساعدة قبل نهاية هذا العام الا توافقني الراي استاذ سمير اليورو الي الهاووووووية

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mustafa2
					  اقليم كاتلونيا يطلب مساعدة حكومية اسبانيا وضعها اصبح في الحديد اتوقع انها تلجا لطلب مساعدة قبل نهاية هذا العام الا توافقني الراي استاذ سمير اليورو الي الهاووووووية   السلام عليكم  
هذا شارت العائد علي للسندات الاسبانيه عشر سنوات     *

----------


## mustafa2

السندات الالمانية عند مستوي قياسي تراجع الفائدة مستمر وفئة العشر سنوات مستقرة دون ال 1.40% وهو مستوى قياسي تاريخيا.  من ينام على حرير السندات عليه ان يتيقظ ويبقى حذرا. ارتفاع فائدة السندات الالمانية سيعني انتعاش لليورو ولو محدود وبصورة تصحيحية بعد حالة التشبع الحادة بيعا.

----------


## mustafa2

رابع مصرف في اسبانيا يعلن عن خسائر كبيرة ويطلب مساعدة حكومية طلب بنك بانكيا رابع مصرف في اسبانيا مساعدة حكومية قياسية قدرها 19 مليار يورو بعد ان اجرى مراجعة لحساباته في 2011 كشفت عن خسائر تبلغ ثلاثة مليارات يورو .   وكان هذا المصرف الذي سيتم تأميمه بحصوله على هذه المساعدة الحكومية اعلن في فبراير انه حقق ارباحا  صافية قدرها 309 ملايين يورو في 2011

----------


## mustafa2

معهد التمويل الدولي: تكلفة خروج اليونان ستبلغ تريليون يورو.. والمركزي الأوروبي سيصبح معسرا

----------


## mustafa2

اربعة زعماء اوروبيين يجتمعون في يونيو لبحث ازمة منطقة اليورو قالت متحدثة باسم مكتب رئيس الوزراء الاسباني ان زعماء فرنسا والمانيا واسبانيا وايطاليا سيجتمعون في 22 يونيو حزيران لمناقشة ازمة منطقة اليورو.
واضافت "أكدوا للتو هذا التاريخ لنري ماذا لديهم من حلول

----------


## mustafa2

نشهد  عطلة في معظم الدول يوم الاثنين في سويسرا والمانيا وفرنسا والولايات المتحدة  لذلك نتوقع يوم بطئ الحركة  وجب التنبية

----------


## mustafa2

سيكون هدا الموضوع لوضع الاخبار  والتوقعات وتم افتتاح ورشة لوضع التحليلات والفرص علي الرابط https://forum.arabictrader.com/t145777.html في انتظار مشاركاتكم

----------


## mustafa2

*سويسرا تجهز خطة طوارئ بشأن أزمة منطقة اليورو*   قال وزير الاقتصاد السويسري يوهان شنايدر-أمان في تصريحات بثت يوم السبت إن حكومة بلاده شكلت مجموعة عمل لدراسة سبل دعم الاقتصاد في حالة تفاقم أزمة منطقة اليورو.  
وأبلغ الإذاعة السويسرية أن مجموعة العمل ستضع خططا بشأن الطريقة التي يمكن أن تتدخل بها الحكومة لدعم الأسواق المالية وسوق العمل في حالة تضرر الاقتصاد.  وقال إنه سيكون على البنك الوطني السويسري (البنك المركزي) أن يعمل بجد للدفاع عن سقف السعر الذي حدده للفرنك السويسري الآخذ بالارتفاع في سبتمبر أيلول الماضي إذا تدهور الوضع مضيفا أن الضغط على العملة سيزيد إذا "خرج الوضع عن السيطرة".  وقال شنايدر-أمان إنه إذا ظل الوضع مستقرا في الاتحاد الأوروبي فمن المرجح أن ينمو اقتصاد سويسرا نحو واحد بالمئة هذا العام.  وفي محاولة للحيلولة دون ركود اقتصادي وانكماش أسعار حدد البنك المركزي سقفا عند 1.20 فرنك لليورو في السادس من سبتمبر بعد أن قفزت العملة 20 بالمئة خلال أشهر قليلة مع بحث المستثمرين عن ملاذ آمن في خضم أزمة منطقة اليورو مما أضر بالصادرات وبقطاع السياحة.

----------


## mustafa2

تصريحات لاغارد تثير احتجاجات صاخبة في اليونان أثارت تصريحات المديرة العامة لصندوق النقد الدولي حول وجوب تسديد اليونانيين لضرائبهم، الاحد احتجاجات صاخبة في اليونان حيث تحدث الزعيم الاشتراكي ايفانغيلوس فينيزيلوس عن شعب تعرض "للاهانة" في حين غمر مستخدمو الانترنت صفحة لاغارد على موقع فيسبوك بالتعليقات الغاضبة.

----------


## mustafa2

الصين تفتح قطاعها المصرفي للمستثمرين اعلنت الصين عن فتح نظامها المصرفي لمستثمري القطاع الخاص، وذلك في احدث خطوة تتخذها بكين بهدف تعزيز نمو الاقتصاد الصيني.  وقالت الحكومة الصينية إن مستثمري القطاع الخاص سيتمتعون بنفس الحقوق التي تتمتع بها الآن شركات القطاع الحكومي لدى استثمارهم لاموالهم في المصارف الصينية المحلية.  ويقول البعض إن عدم كفاءة النظام المصرفي يعرقل نمو الاقتصاد الصيني وتوسعه رغم نسبة النمو المرتفعة التي يتمتع بها.  وكانت الصين قد اعلنت في الاسبوع الماضي عن فتح باب الاستثمار في قطاع الطاقة

----------


## mustafa2

اليوم السوق متأثر بعطلة البنوك في كل من اوربا اومريكا , بينما السوق الأمريكي مغلق اليوم , الجلسه الأوربيه اليوم بدأت قبل قليل هنالك تفاؤول بعد إستطلاعات الراي الأخيره في اليونان (ونشهد صعود للأسهم ) بينما تعرض سهر بنك بناكيا الأسباني اليوم الي ضغوط فهبط حوالي 27% عند الإفتتاح  .. نترقب مزاد للسندات الأيطاليه اليوم

----------


## mustafa2

"دانسكي" يوصي بشراء الدولار أسترالي/دولار نيوزلندي   يوصي بنك "دانسكي" بشراء الدولار أسترالي/دولار نيوزلندي، معتبراً أنّ انعكاس منحى مستوى المتوسط المتحرك المستبدل لمدة 200 يوم الذي يتخذ شكل v يشير إلى توجه الثنائي صعوداً.ومع تداول الدولار أسترالي/دولار نيوزلندي الآن عند 1.2936، اتخذ المصرف مراكز شراء عند 1.2895 مستهدفاً 1.3445، مع وقف الخسارة عند 1.2745.

----------


## mustafa2

"باركليز كابيتال"
usd/jpy  يقول "باركليز كابيتال" إن المستوى 79.78 هو المقاومة الرئيسية للدولار/ينّ، وفيما يتم تداول الثنائي عند مستوى أدنى هناك احتمال بأن يعاود التراجع نحو 79.00 وربما نحو النطاق المتراوح بين 78.30 و78.25 حيث من المفترض أن تتشكّل قاعدة قوية.وفي المقابل، قد يُبطِل إغلاق الثنائي فوق المستوى 79.78 (وهو المتوسط المتحرك لواحد وعشرين يوماً) النظرة المتشائمة ويؤدي إلى استهدافه النطاق المتراوح بين 80.60 و81.00 وتجاوزه.

----------


## mustafa2

ارتفاع تكلفة اقتراض إيطاليا من الأسواق في مزاد للديون متوسطة الأجل

----------


## mustafa2

أزمة المصارف الإسبانية تتفاقم ورئيس الوزراء يصر على رفض الإنقاذ الخارجي ألقى رئيس الوزراء الإسباني ماريانو راخوي باللائمة على ارتفاع تكلفة اقتراض اسبانيا من الأسواق بسبب المخاوف المتعلقة بأزمة الديون السيادية في منطقة اليورو، رافضا في ذات الوقت حاجة القطاع البنكي إلى خطة انقاذ.  "لن تكون هناك أى عملية انقاذ أوروبية للنظام المصرفي الإسباني" على حد قوله، وذلك بالتزامن مع تزايد المخاوف حول وضع القطاع المصرفي بعد طلب رابع أكبر بنك في البلاد عما مرتفعا يقدر بحوالي 19 مليار يورو.

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*السلام عليكم  
ماشاء الله عليك اخي مصطفي 
متابعه رائعه ،، بصراحه خففت عليا المتابعه و المشاركه للاحداث الاقتصاديه 
جزاك الله خيراً*

----------


## mustafa2

> *السلام عليكم*   *ماشاء الله عليك اخي مصطفي*  *متابعه رائعه ،، بصراحه خففت عليا المتابعه و المشاركه للاحداث الاقتصاديه*  *جزاك الله خيراً*

 العفو استاذنا الجليل المهم ان يستفيد الاعضاء ونحن في خدمة الجميع

----------


## mustafa2

أربعة بنوك يونانية تحصل على 18 مليار يورو من صندوق الإستقرار الأوروبي تلقت أربعة بنوك يونانية 18 مليار يورو كجزء من خطة الإنفاذ الدولية، وتحديدا صندوق الإستقرار المالي الأوروبي" “EFSF، وهي جزء من الإتفاق الخاص بخطة الإنقاذ الثانية بقيمة 130 مليار يورو.  حيث ستستفيد مصارف ألفا بنك، بريوس، ناشيونال بنك، ويورو بنك من تلك الأموال، في حين سيحصل ناشيونال بنك على النصيب الأكبر من هذه الأموال "7.43 مليار يورو" لإعادة رسملته

----------


## mustafa2

اليوم لدينا مزاد للسندات قصيرة الأجل في اليونان , إضافة الي بعض البيانات المتفرقه , أبرزها مؤشر أسعار المستهلكين الألمان , ثم مؤشر أسعار الصادرات الالمانيه ,الجلسه الأمريكيه ليوم الثلاثاء سنتابع منها أسعار العقارات في المدن إضافة الي مؤش ثقة المستهلك وتشير القراءات الأوليه الي إرتفاع ثقة المستهلك الي مستوي قريب من ال70(69.6) ....

----------


## mustafa2

الصين واليابان تبدآن تداولا مباشرا لليوان- الين في أول يونيو القادم قال وزير المالية الياباني اليوم إن الصين واليابان سوف تبدآن تداولا مباشرا لعملتيهما اعتبارا من أول يونيو/حزيران، وذلك كجزء من اتفاق واسع النطاق تم التوصل إليه العام الماضي بهدف تعزيز العلاقات المالية بين البلدين. 
"اعتبارا من أول يونيو/حزيران سيتم تبادل العملتين في كلا السوقين، مع تيسير عملية التداول" وذلك على حد تعبير جون أزومي بعد اجتماع مع رئيس الوزراء.

----------


## mustafa2

إيطاليا تبيع أذون خزانة بقيمة 8.5 مليار يورو وبعائد مرتفع استطاعت الحكومة الإيطالية بيع أذون خزانة قصيرة الأجل بقيمة تناهز 8.5 مليار يورو محققة بذلك المستهدف المرجو من المزاد، لكن في ظل ارتفاع العائد المطلوب نظرا لاستمرار القلق بشأن أزمة اليونان الحالية.
اليورو  تراجع قبل الوصل لمستوي 1.2600

----------


## mustafa2

نوتني: لن يتم تفعيل برنامج شراء السندات الحكومية مرة أخرى من قبل المركزي الأوروبي قال عضو مجلس محافظي البنك المركزي الأوروبي ايوالد نوتني إنه لن يكون هناك نقاش عن اعادة تفعيل برنامج شراء السندات الحكومية، أو حتى تقديم المزيد من القروض طويلة الأجل للبنوك.  وقال نوتني الذي يشغل أيضا منصب رئيس البنك المركزي في النمسا ان المركزي الأوروبي يهدف إلى الحفاظ على اليونان ضمن نطاق اليورو، لكن القرار يرجع في النهاية إلى الشعب اليوناني نفسه، وذلك وفقا لما نقلته وكالة رويترز.

----------


## mustafa2

روبيني جلوبال ايمكونمكس : اسبانيا سوف تطلب الإنقاذ عاجلا أم آجلا قال مدير أبحاث السوق والإستراتيجية في روبيني جلوبال ايكونمكس "أرناب داس" اليوم في حديث لقناة سي ان بي سي الأمريكية ان اسبانيا سوف تحتاج في نهاية المطاف إلى خطة انقاذ، وذلك في الوقت الذي يتزايد فيه عبء الدين الخاص ويلقي بثقله على الدين الحكومي.  وأشار إلى ان كل الخطط المتعلقة بإعادة رسملة البنوك عن طريق الديون السيادية، أو حتى الحديث عن تمويل المناطق الإقليمية توضح في النهاية إلى أى مدى ارتفع الدين الإسباني ذلك ما اتوقعة شخصيا والذي سيكون لة تاثير الكارثي علي اليورو(نتابع ونري)

----------


## mustafa2

اوروبيون يفقدون الثقة في الوحدة ولكن قلة تريد الانسحاب من اليورو تراجعت نسبة تأييد الوحدة الاوروبية بشكل حاد في دول الاتحاد الاوروبي منذ بداية ازمة الديون العام ولن قلة من الاوروبيين تريد التخلي عن العملة الموحدة بينما اليونانيون الاكثر حرصا على الاحتفاظ باليورو.  
وجاء في تقرير مركز بيو ومقره واشنطن وهو مركز ابحاث لا يهدف للربح ان عددا متزايدا من الاوروبيين في بريطانيا وفرنسا واسبانيا وإيطاليا وجمهورية التشيك وبولندا واليونان يرون ان الوحدة اضعفت اقتصادهم ويشككون في جدوى الاتحاد الاوروبي. كونفرانس بورد: ثقة المستهلك الأمريكي عند أدنى مستوياتها في 4 شهور خلال مايو سجلت ثقة المستهلك الأمريكي انخفاضا غير متوقع في مايو/آيار إلى أدنى مستوياتها في أربعة شهور، حيث لا يزال المستهلكون غير متفائلين تجاه سوق العمل الذي ستصدر الوزارة تقريرها الشهري بشأنه يوم الجمعة القادم.  وكان مؤشر الثقة الذي تصدره كونفراس بورد قد تراجع إلى مستوى 69.4 نقطة في مايو/آيار، وهو المستوى الأدنى له منذ يناير/كانون الثاني، بالمقارنة مع القراءة المعدلة بالخفض إلى 68.7 نقطة في أبريل/نيسان، مخالفة توقعات المحللين التي انتظرت ارتفاعا إلى 69.7 نقطة.

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*Facebook breaks $30*

----------


## mustafa2

*Egan Jones Cuts Spain Again: From BB- To B, Outlook Negative*  ايجان جونز تخفض التصنيف الائتماني لاسبانيا

----------


## مصطفى خالد

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mustafa2
					  Egan Jones Cuts Spain Again: From BB- To B, Outlook Negative  ايجان جونز تخفض التصنيف الائتماني لاسبانيا   هل هذا هو سبب الهبوط ؟*

----------


## mustafa2

> *هل هذا هو سبب الهبوط ؟*

  هذا هو

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*BANK OF SPAIN'S ORDONEZ TO LEAVE A MONTH EARLY*

----------


## mustafa2

الأسهم الأوروبية تغلق على ارتفاع رغم تراجع مؤشر بورصة مدريد إلى أدنى مستوياته في 9 سنوات سجلت الأسهم الأوروبية ارتفاعها الثالث خلال أربع جلسات متوالية، وذلك على الرغم من استمرار المخاوف المتعلقة بأزمة اليونان، فضلا عن القطاع المصرفي الإسباني

----------


## mustafa2

تداعيات الأزمة الإسبانية: الإنتقادات تدفع محافظ المصرف المركزي إلى ترك منصبه مبكراً في ظل استمرار التداعيات السلبية للوضع الراهن الذي تعيشه اسبانيا بات متوقعا ان يترك محافظ البنك المركزي ميغيل فرنانديز أوردونيز منصبه قبل موعده المقرر بشهر، في ظل انتقادات حادة نتيجة التأميم الجزئيء لمصرف بنكيا.  وكانت وكالة بلومبرج قال أشارت نقلا عن المركزي الإسباني إلى ان رئيس الوزراء ماريانو راخوي قد أيد هذه الخطوة بعد لقائه اليوم مع أوردونيز، حيث سيترك منصبه في العاشر من يونيو/حزيران بدلا من الثاني عشر من يوليو/تموز.

----------


## mustafa2

العائد على السندات الايطالية لاجل عشر سنوات برتفع الى 5.811% و الاسبانية عند مستويات 6.445% استمرار الضغوط علي اليورو

----------


## mustafa2

نتائج مزاد السندات الايطالية  Italy sells EUR 3.391bln 4.75% Jun’17 BTPs, bid/cover 1.352 (yield 5.66%) – Highest yield since December  
-Italy sells EUR 2.341bln 5.50% Sept’22 BTPs, bid/cover 1.395, Prev. 1.48 (yield 6.03%, Prev. 5.840%) – Highest yield since January   ارتفاع العائد على سندات الخزينة لاجل عشر سنوات في ايطاليا بعد المزاد الى 5.982% واسبانيا الى 6.602%  Spain-German 10 Yr spread 5.282 | Italy - German 10 Yr Spread 4.662

----------


## mustafa2

تداعيات الأزمة الإسبانية: تكلفة التأمين على الديون السيادية تقفز إلى مستوى قياسي قفزت تكلفة التأمين على الديون السيادية الإسبانية إلى مستوى قياسي، وذلك في ظل مخاوف من تعمق أزمة القطاع المصرفي بعد طلب بنكيا تمويلا من الحكومة قيمته 19 مليار يورو يوم الجمعة الماضي.  وطبقا لما ذكرته بلومبرج فإن مقايضات العجز الإئتماني عند السداد الخاص بالسندات الإسبانية ارتفعت ثلاثة عشر نقطة أساس إلى 573 نقطة، وهذا يعني ان دينا اسبانياً بقيمة عشرة ملايين دولار لأجل خمس سنوات ستبلغ قيمة التأمين عليه 573 ألف دولار سنويا هذا ولا تزال الأسواق تتطلع إلى الكيفية التي ستمول بها الحكومة الإسبانية مصرف بنكيا، هذا فضلا عن مصارف أخرى من المتوقع ان تطلب تمويلا منها، وذلك في أعقاب اجبارها على تجنيب مخصصات اضافية بقيمة 30 مليار يورو للحماية من خسائر تخص قروض عقارية.

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*WSJ: Countries That Use Euro Should Consider Setting Up 'Banking Union': Report*

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*EU WILLING TO `ENVISAGE' DIRECT ESM BANK RECAPITALIZATIONS*

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*Greek Poll Shows Majority Want Revised Bailout Terms ... but an even bigger majority wants to stay in the euro*

----------


## k.e.n

يعطيك العافيه اخي مصطفى 
وكذلك الرائع اخوي رمضان
بس اخوي رمضان اخبارك من اين تاتي بها

----------


## mustafa2

اخر الاستفتاءات في اليونان  اشارت الى ان 80% من اليونانيين يريدون البقاء في العملة الاوروبية الموحدة وثمة امل ببقاء الاحزاب المؤيدة لاجراءات التقشف المعتمدة في الحكم. يتفاعل معها السوق بحذر مع التطورات الاسبانية

----------


## رمضان غنيم

*New Greek poll: Syriza 30%, ND 26.5%*

----------


## mustafa2

تداعيات الأزمة الإسبانية: الحكومة ستبيع سندات سيادية لتمويل مصرف بنكيا المتداعي أماطت الحكومة الإسبانية عن خطتها لإنقاذ مصرف بنكيا الأكثر تعرضا للقروض العقارية عن طريق ما ستجمعه من سيولة نقدية من خلال مزاد للسندات السيادية.  وكان وزير المالية لويس دي غيندوس قد نفى اليوم التقارير التي أشارت إلى رفض البنك المركزي الأوروبي خطة لتمويل المصرف الإسباني المتداعي عن طريق سندات يمكن تحويلها إلى سيولة من المركزي الأوروبي.  لكن في ذات الوقت فإن بعض المصادر التي لم يتم الكشف عن هويتها ذكرت لماركت ووتش ان البنك المركزي الأوروبي سوف يعارض أى محاولة لتمويل هذا المصرف من خلال آلياته للقروض.  وكان البنك المركزي الأوروبي قد نفى طلب الحكومة الإسبانية المشورة بشأن خطة انقاذ مصرف بنكيا

----------


## mustafa2

الاتحاد الأوروبي يدعو إلى وحدة مصرفية في منطقة اليورو قالت المفوضية الأوروبية في توصيات يوم الأربعاء إن منطقة اليورو يجب أن تدعم النمو وتخفض الدين لاستعادة ثقة المستثمرين لكن ينبغي عليها أيضا أن تتحرك صوب وحدة مصرفية وتدرس إصدار سندات مشتركة باليورو وتجري عملية إعادة رسملة مباشرة لبنوكها من صندوق الإنقاذ الدائم.

----------


## mustafa2

اسعار العوائد علي سندات  العديد من الدول المتقدمة ذات التصنيف الائتماني الجيد كلها شهدت تراحعا اليوم مما يدل علي عدم رغبة المستثمربن في امتلاك اي اصول خطرة وفضلت التحوط بالسندات السيادية والتي تمثل ملاذا امنا للمستثمرين في هدا التوقيت  تراجع العائد على السندات العشرية الألمانية نحو مستوى قياسي منخفض عند 1.671%.  - العائد على السندات العشرية الألمانية هبط إلى مستوى قياسي عند 1.33%.  - العائد على السندات العشرية البريطانية تراجع أيضا إلى مستوى قياسي منخفض عند 1.73%.  - كذلك تراجع للسندات الفنلندية عند مستوى قياسي منخفض 1.624%.  - أما السندات السويدية فسجل عائدها تراجعا إلى مستوى قياسي جديد منخفض عند 1.405%.  - وللسندات الأسترالية عند 3.061% وهو أدنى نقاطها على الإطلاق.  - وللديون السيادية الكندية عند 1.87%.  - وللسندات العشرية اليابانية عند 0.85%، وللسويسرية عند 0.59%.

----------


## mustafa2

المركزي الأوروبي: لا توجد دول مستعدة حاليا للإنضمام للعملة الأوروبية الموحدة أشار البنك المركزي الأوروبي اليوم الأربعاء إلى ان أى من الدول الثمانية التي من المفترض ان تنضم إلى الإتحاد النقدي في منطقة اليورو ليست على استعداد لتلك الخطوة بعد.  يأتي في الوقت الذي تتزايد فيه المخاوف بشأن مستقبل العملة الموحدة ذاتها، حيث أزمة اليونان، وكذلك اسبانيا، فضلا عن العجز المرتفع في ميزانيات العديد من الدول الأعضاء.  ومن المعلوم ان البنك المركزي الأوروبي يتعين عليه تقديم تقرير عن التقدم الذي تم احرازه في هذا الشأن كل عامين على الأقل.  *والدول الثمانية التي يعنيها البنك هي:* التشيك، المجر، بولندا، لاتفيا، ليتوانيا، السويد، بالإضافة إلى رومانيا، في الوقت الذي تبقى المملكة المتحدة والدنمارك أيضا خارج نطاق العملة الموحدة، حيث يبقى لديهما الخيار حيال تلك الخطوة.

----------


## mustafa2

البطالة تسجل أعلى مستوى في فرنسا هذا القرن في ابريل بلغ عدد العاطلين عن العمل في فرنسا أعلى مستوى في ابريل نيسان منذ بداية القرن الحالي مع ارتفاع الاعداد للشهر الثاني عشر على التوالي وقالت وزارة العمل إن من المنتظر تسريح مزيد من العمال في الشهور المقبلة.  وفيما يبرز بشدة التحديات الاقتصادية التي يواجهها الرئيس الاشتراكي الجديد فرانسوا أولوند ارتفع عدد العاطلين عن العمل المسجلين في فرنسا بمقدار 4500 في ابريل إلى 2.89 مليون عاطل بزيادة نسبتها 0.1 بالمئة مقارنة مع مارس اذار ومسجلا أعلى مستوى منذ سبتمبر ايلول 1999.  والقراءة التي صدرت يوم الأربعاء عن وزارة العمل هي الاولى منذ أن عين أولوند حكومة في منتصف مايو ايار.  وتأتي الارقام قبل أكثر قليلا من اسبوع على الجولة الأولى من الانتخابات البرلمانية التي يأمل اليسار في أن يفوز خلالها بأغلبية يعزز بها موقفه.  وقالت الوزارة إن هناك مؤشرات واضحة على ان فترة الانتخابات منعت عددا من الشركات من تسريح عاملين.  وأضافت "الحكومة معبئة تماما في مواجهة خطط تسريح العمال التي أعلنت أو التي ستعلن خلال الشهور المقبلة."

----------


## mustafa2

المفوضية الأوروبية: يجب أن تخبرنا إسبانيا عن خططها لكيفية تمويل مصرف بانكيا أشار المتحدث باسم المفوضية الأوروبية أمادو ألتافاج في حديث إذاعي نقلته رويترز إلى أن الحكومة الإسبانية يجب أن توضح للمفوضية خططها بشأن مصرف بانكيا، وما هي خياراتها في هذا الشأن.  ونوه ألتافاج إلى أن وجود حل على المستوى المحلي لإشكالية تمويل هذا المصرف سيكون أفضل كثيرا من إنقاذه أوروبيا.

----------


## mustafa2

دراجي: الاتحاد الأوروبي يجب أن يصيغ رؤية واضحة لليورو قال ماريو دراجي رئيس البنك المركزي الأوروبي يوم الخميس إن زعماء أوروبا يجب أن يوضحوا رؤيتهم عن اليورو بسرعة وإلا واجهوا كارثة إذ أن البنك المركزي الأوروبي لا يمكنه سد فراغ السياسات.  
وقال دراجي مضيفا إلى الضغوط المتنامية من أجل اتخاذ إجراء يتعلق بالسياسات في قمة الاتحاد الأوروبي المقررة الشهر المقبل إنه ينبغي للمنطقة أن تلجأ إلى عمل الكثير وليس القليل وإلى الابتعاد عن اسلوب الخطوات الصغيرة الذي فشل في تجاوز أزمة ديون منطقة اليورو على مدى عامين.  وقال دراجي للبرلمان الأوروبي "هل يستطيع البنك المركزي الأوربي ملء فراغ العمل الذي يتعين على الحكومات الوطنية القيام به فيما يتعلق بالنمو المالي؟ الإجابة لا." واضاف "هل يستطيع البنك المركزي الأوربي ملء فراغ العمل الذي يتعين على الحكومات الوطنية فيما يتعلق بالمشاكل الهيكلية؟ الإجابة لا."

----------


## mustafa2

مونتي يحث ألمانيا على التحرك للسيطرة على الأزمة الأوروبية الراهنة حث رئيس الوزراء الإيطالي ماريو مونتي اليوم على ضرورة بذل المزيد من الجهد وتحديدا من قبل ألمانيا، وذلك لدعم قرارات أكثرة جرأة بهدف السيطرة على التداعيات السلبية لأزمة ديون أوروبا الراهنة.  وأشار مونتي إلى ان ستة عقود من التكامل الأوروبي صارت حاليا على المحك، وان على ألمانيا سرعة التحرك قبل مواجهة رد فعل عنيف تجاه تدابير خفض عجز الميزانيات

----------


## mustafa2

-الوظائف في القطاع الخاص الغير الزراعي يضيف 133 الف وظيفة في مايو مقابل 113 الف في ابريل . التوقعات كان 150 الف -القراءة الاولية للنمو في الفصل الاول يظهر تراجعا ب1.9 كما كان متوقعا -بيانات اعانة البطالة جاءت مخيبة للامال ومرتفعة ب383 الف طلب  -(بيانات سيئة متوقع نشهد تفاعلها مع افتتاح الاسواق الامريكية)

----------


## mustafa2

*Chicago PMI Plunges From To 52.7, Lowest Print Since September Of 2009*

----------


## mustafa2

صندوق النقد يرى مجالاً لتيسير نقدي أوروبي قالت نعمت شفيق نائبة العضو المنتدب لصندوق النقد الدولي إن بعض دول منطقة اليورو التي من المفترض أن تخفض عجز الميزانية عن ثلاثة بالمئة من الناتج المحلي الاجمالي في 2013 قد تحتاج مهلة أطول وإن هناك مجالا لمزيد من التيسير النقدي من البنك المركزي الأوروبي.  وقالت المسؤولة في مؤتمر ببروكسل يوم الخميس "اجمالا خطط تعديل عجز الميزانية لهذا العام في أوروبا مناسبة إلى حد كبير."

----------


## mustafa2

Spain got Fitched again, Fitch downgrades 8 Spanish regions تكلفة التامين على الديون الاسبانية ترتفع الى مستويات 600 نقطة الاسهم الاوربية اسوا خسارة شهرية منذ اغسطس سهم الفيس بوك يواصل الهبوط 27.55 دولار للسهم (مين عايز سهم)

----------


## mustafa2

- زعيم يساري يوناني ينوي إلغاء برنامج الانقاذ المالي  - مصادر حكومية تتوقع موافقة الايرلنديين على معاهدة الاتحاد الاوروبي  - لاجارد: اسبانيا لم تطلب دعما ماليا من صندوق النقد الدولي  - وزير الاقتصاد الاسباني: مستقبل اليورو على المحك في اسبانيا وايطاليا

----------


## mustafa2

الدولار أكبر الرابحين في مايو  استطاع الدولار ان يكون أكبر الرابحين خلال مايو ، حيث تفوق في تحركه على الأسهم، السلع، وكذلك السندات مستفيدا من زيادة اقبال المستثمرين عليه في ظل أزمة الديون السيادية التي تعيشها أوروبا، وتباطؤ نمو الإقتصاد العالمي.  وكان مؤشر "دولار اندكس" الذي يقيس أداء العملة الأمريكية أمام سلة من ستة عملات أخرى بما فيها اليورو قد ارتفع 5.5% خلال مايو/آيار، فيما ارتفع مؤشر بنك أوف أمريكا ميرلنش العالمي لأصول الدخل الثابت "السندات" بنسبة 1.1% فقط.  من ناحية أخرى شهد مؤشر مورجان ستانلي الذي يضم أسواق الأسهم العالمية هبوطا بنسبة 8.9%، في حين تراجع مؤشر ستاندرد أند بورز جي اس سي اى للسلع 13%.  ويرى بعض المحللين الذين استطلعت بلومبرج أراهم في هذا الشأن ان الدولار حقق أداءً رائعا هذا الشهر، مستفيدا بذلك من حالة العزوف عن المخاطرة مما خلق طلبا كبيرا عليه.  وبوجود فرصة لتخارج اليونان من اليورو هذا العام كما يشير البعض فإن التوجه إلى الدولار تزايد، في ظل استمرار ارتفاع العائد على سندات دول اليورو الطرفية بما فيها اسبانيا وايطاليا مما يعقد أزمة ديونها السيادية التي لا تزال بلا حل ملموس.   ياكد مقولة sell in may and go awy

----------


## mustafa2

الدبلوماسية الأمريكية تسعى لانتشال أوروبا من أزمتها المالية تبدأ إدارة الرئيس الأمريكي باراك أوباما جولة جديدة من الدبلوماسية المكوكية لحث قادة الاتحاد الأوروبي على اتخاذ اجراءات حاسمة للحيلولة دون أن تقوض الأزمة الأوروبية المالية المتفاقمة انتعاش الاقتصادين الأمريكي والعالمي.  
ويعتقد المسؤولون في واشنطن أن النظام المصرفي الأمريكي في حالة طيبة لكنهم يدركون منذ انهيار بنك ليمان برذارز في 2008 والأزمة الآسيوية التي وقعت قبل نحو عشر سنوات أن الأزمات المالية تسبب صدمات هائلة ليس بوسعهم التنبؤ بها.  وتضم الرسالة التي يحملها مسؤولون من وزارة الخزانة الأمريكية وصندوق النقد الدولي الذين يجوبون العواصم الأوروبية ويعقدون اجتماعات في واشنطن شقين يتعلق الأول باعادة رسملة النظام المالي الأوروبي بسرعة لتحقيق الاستقرار في قطاع البنوك ثم وضع خطة واضحة للمستقبل السياسي للوحدة النقدية.  ويخشى المسؤولون من أن خروج اليونان بطريقة فوضوية من منطقة اليورو أو تهافت المودعين على سحب أموالهم من البنوك في اسبانيا أو ايطاليا بسبب عدم الثقة في القطاع المصرفي قد يفجر عواقب غير محسوبة ويضعف الانتعاش الأمريكي المتواضع قبل شهور من انتخابات الرئاسة الأمريكية التي يواجه فيها أوباما منافسة شرسة.  ويتكتم المسؤولون الأمريكيون تفاصيل نصائحهم لأوروبا لكن مسؤولين وخبراء ماليين دوليين في واشنطن على صلة دائمة بصندوق النقد ووزارة الخزانة الأمريكية قالوا إن هناك شعورا في واشنطن بان الوقت ينفد أمام أوروبا.

----------


## mustafa2

ارتفاع تكلقة التامين على الديون الاسبانية لاجل 5 سنوات الى اعلى مستوياتها في التاريخ عند 610 نقطة اساس, والايطالية الى 575 الاعلى منذ ديسمبر العائد على السندات الألمانية يهبط إلي المنطقة السلبية بسبب تزايد الطلب

----------


## mustafa2

اليورو/دولار سينزلق باتجاه 1.21 – "مورغان ستانلي"  
يقول "مورغان ستانلي" إن اليورو/دولار سينزلق باتجاه 1.21، لافتاً إلى استمرار الأدلة على تباطؤ وتيرة النمو العالمي.ويفيد المصرف "أننا نتطلع إلى استخدام أي انتعاش تصحيحي باتجاه منطقة 1.2400 لتجديد المضاربات على هبوط الثنائي"

----------


## mustafa2

ميركل تلتقي مع باروسو يوم الإثنين المقبل لبحث القضايا الأوروبية الراهنة كشف تقرير نشرته وكالة داو جونز الإخبارية اليوم ان المتحدث بإسم المستشارة الألمانية انجيلا ميركل نوه إلى انها سوف تجتمع يوم الإثنين القادم مع رئيس المفوضية الأوروبية خوسيه مانويل باروسو، وذلك لبحث القضايا الأوروبية الراهنة.

----------


## EakaTrading

> اليورو/دولار سينزلق باتجاه 1.21 – "مورغان ستانلي"  
> يقول "مورغان ستانلي" إن اليورو/دولار سينزلق باتجاه 1.21، لافتاً إلى استمرار الأدلة على تباطؤ وتيرة النمو العالمي.ويفيد المصرف "أننا نتطلع إلى استخدام أي انتعاش تصحيحي باتجاه منطقة 1.2400 لتجديد المضاربات على هبوط الثنائي"

 يعني هو نازل نازل ... ليش كلمة ينزلق وليش كلمة نتطلع .... ؟ 
هل القصد في كلامه هذا انه سوف يصعد وبعدها ينزلق ام انه ينزلق ويصعد مره اخرى وبعدها يحصل إنزلاق ثاني ..؟ اش رايك انت يا مصطفى

----------


## mustafa2

> يعني هو نازل نازل ... ليش كلمة ينزلق وليش كلمة نتطلع .... ؟ 
> هل القصد في كلامه هذا انه سوف يصعد وبعدها ينزلق ام انه ينزلق ويصعد مره اخرى وبعدها يحصل إنزلاق ثاني ..؟ اش رايك انت يا مصطفى

 هلا فيك اخي نتطلع يعني ينتظروا اي صعود للدخول من مستوي 2400 واعادة بناء مراكز جديدة وهي قريبة من الاسعار الحالية اعتقد انة يوصلها علي العموم ننتظر البيانات الامريكية ونري

----------


## mustafa2

مؤشرات أولية : الأيرلنديون يصوتون لصالح الإتفاق المالي كشفت النتائج غير الرسمية لتصويت الناخبين في ايرلندا عن موافقة أغلبيتهم على "الإتفاق المالي" الذي يهدف إلى كبح جماح العجز في ميزانيات الدول الأعضاء للإتحاد الأوروبي. 
وبحسب ما ذكرت بي بي سي في تقرير لها فإن نسبة التصويت بالموافقة بلغت 60% إلى 40% تعارض الإتفاق، حيث كانت أيرلندا البلد الوحيد الذي يقوم بإجراء استفتاء شعبي عليه. 
وكانت أيرلندا قد حصلت في أواخر عام 2010 على خطة انقاذ مشتركة بين صندوق النقد والإتحاد الأوروبي بقيمة 85 مليار يوةرو، وذلك بعد التعثر الذي شهدته بنوكها. 
يأتي هذا في الوقت الذي بلغ عجز ميزانيتها العمومية 13.1% من الناتج المحلي الإجمالي عام 2011، وهو ما يزيد كثيرا من الحد المسموح داخل الإتحاد الأوروبي عند 3%.

----------


## mustafa2

السندات الإسبانية والإيطالية تقلصان خسائريهما مع اليورو في ظل تكهنات بتدخل المركزي الأوروبي عكس العائد على السندات الإيطالية والإسبانية اتجاهه الصاعد كي يتحول إلى الهبوط في تعاملات ما بعد الظهيرة في ظل تكهنات بإعادة تفعيل البنك المركزي الأوروبي لبرنامج شراء السندات الحكومية أو ضح المزيد من السيولة في شرايين الإقتصاد الأوروبي. 
وقد تراجع العائد على السندات العشرية الإيطالية 0.20% إلى 5.86%، بينما تراجع لنظيرتها الإسبانية سبع نقاط أساس إلى 6.51%.

----------


## EakaTrading

يا سلام عليك ... الله لا يحرمنا منك يا بطل 
ما خلصت كلامي معاك إلا سواها هههههههه 
بس طلع وراح ينزل إن شاء الله إلى 1.200
شكرا اخوي مصطفى

----------


## mustafa2

> يا سلام عليك ... الله لا يحرمنا منك يا بطل 
> ما خلصت كلامي معاك إلا سواها هههههههه 
> بس طلع وراح ينزل إن شاء الله إلى 1.200
> شكرا اخوي مصطفى

 مبارك لكم الارباح  لا يوجد هبوط الان اخي حتي لا تتورط اكثر . ما نشهدة عبارة عن تقلبات للاسواق ولا تنسي ان اليوم نهاية اسبوع  الاخبار التي صدرت نتوقع ان تضعف الدولار في الفترة المقبلة (مؤقتا) لذلك احذر البيع  علي العموم تابع معنا في الورشة علي الرابط https://forum.arabictrader.com/t145777.html ونتابع معا لان هذا الموضوع للاخبار فقط  بارك الله فيك

----------


## EakaTrading

لا انا فقط اتبع تفاصيل الاخبار والحكم على المفيد فيها شكرا لك يالغالي على النصيحه ولا عدمناك إن شاء الله

----------


## mustafa2

رومني يصف تقرير الوظائف الأمريكية "بالنبأ المفجع" وصف المرشح الجمهوري لانتخابات الرئاسة في الولايات المتحدة ميت رومني تقرير الوظائف لشهر مايو ايار الذي جاء مخيبا للآمال بأنه "نبأ مفجع" وعلامة على فشل السياسات الاقتصادية للرئيس باراك أوباما.  وسارع رومني للاستفادة سياسيا من تقرير وزارة العمل الذي أظهر ان معدل البطالة ارتفع قليلا إلى 8.2 بالمئة في مايو من 8.1 بالمئة في ابريل نيسان وان الاقتصاد الامريكي أوجد 69 ألف وظيفة جديدة وهو رقم أقل كثيرا من المتوقع.  وقال رومني في بيان يوم الجمعة "تقرير الوظائف الضعيف الذي صدر اليوم هو نبأ مفجع للعاملين الأمريكيين والعائلات الأمريكية."  ووصف التقرير بأنه "ادانة شديدة لطريقة معالجة الرئيس للاقتصاد." 
وقال "أصبح واضحا للجميع الآن أن سياسات الرئيس أوباما فشلت في تحقيق أهدافها وأن اقتصاد أوباما يسحق الطبقة المتوسطة في امريكا... ربما ان شعار الرئيس لحملة إعادة انتخابه هو (إلى الأمام) لكن يبدو أننا نتحرك الي الخلف."

----------


## mustafa2

برلسكوني: على ايطاليا ترك اليورو إذا لم يضخ المركزي الاوروبي سيولة
قال رئيس الوزراء الايطالي السابق سيلفيو برلسكوني يوم الجمعة انه يجب على ايطاليا ان تنسحب من اليورو ما لم يوافق البنك المركزي الاوروبي على ان يضخ المزيد من السيولة في الاقتصاد وان يضمن السندات الحكومية. 
في مداخلة على صفحتة في موقع فيسبوك قال برلسكوني "علينا ان نذهب الي اوروبا ونقول بقوة انه يجب ان يبدأ البنك المركزي الاوروبي طبع النقود." 
"وإذا لم يفعل فيجب علينا ان يكون لدينا القدرة على أن نقول (تشاو.. تشاو) وأن نغادر اليورو مع البقاء في الاتحاد الاوروبي أو ان نقول لالمانيا أن عليها ان تغادر اليورو إذا لم توافق."

----------


## mustafa2

عدد المليونيرات في الولايات المتحدة يتراجع بحوالي 129 ألفا العام الماضي  :AA:  
الداو جونز يخسر اكثر من 220 نقطة حتي الان 
الاقتصاد البرازيلي يحقق نموا اقل من المتوقع في الربع الاول 
الصين تبحث عن سبل جديدة لتنويع استثمار الاحتياطيات الأجنبية 
(باختصار العالم كلة يعاني )

----------


## mustafa2

ايجان جونز تخفض تصنيف ايطاليا مشيرة إلى ان حالة اقتصادها صارت "بائسة" كشفت وكالة ايجان جونز عقب نهاية تعاملات وول ستريت يوم الجمعة عن خفض التصنيف الإئتماني لإيطاليا إلى B+ من BB، وهي درجة غير استثمارية، مشيرة في هذا الصدد إلى الحالة "البائسة" التي صار عليها ثالث أكبر اقتصادات منطقة اليورو.  وقد نوهت وكالة التصنيف غير الشهيرة التي خفضت في وقت سابق من الأسبوع تصنيف اسبانيا السيادي إلى ان قدرة ايطاليا على تقديم دعم مستقل لبنوكها دون الحاجة إلى مساعدة غير خارجية صارت أمرا مشكوك فيه.

----------


## cheetos6

سؤال ساذج  :Regular Smile: 
التسهيل الكمى بيكون فى صالح العملة ؟؟
و لا بيكون فى صالح الاسهم و بالتالى بيضعف العملة فى مقابل العملات الاخير "نتيجة لزيادة الكمية المعروضة منه"

----------


## mustafa2

> سؤال ساذج 
> التسهيل الكمى بيكون فى صالح العملة ؟؟
> و لا بيكون فى صالح الاسهم و بالتالى بيضعف العملة فى مقابل العملات الاخير "نتيجة لزيادة الكمية المعروضة منه"

 ليس ساذجا اخي ولولا السؤال لما تعلمنا شيئافي هذا السوق فاسال ما جال علي خاطرك حتي لو كنت تظنة بسيطا  بالنسبة للسؤال التسهيل الكمي هو عملية ضخ سيولة في الاسواق تقدر بمئات المليارات من الدولارات وهذا التكنيك بدا يستخدمة الفيدرالي ابان الازمة العالمية الاخير لدعم سوق الاسكان اما بالنسبة للتاثير فهو سوف يدعم اسواق الاسهم وبالتالي التاثير سيكون عكسيا علي العملة يعني نتوقع ضعفا للدولار في الفترة المقبلة في حالة اقرار البرنامج بارك الله فيك ارجو ان اكون قد اجبتك

----------


## mustafa2

برلسكوني: حديثي عن تخلي إيطاليا عن اليورو "مزحة"  اسبانيا تحتل المرتبة الأولى في معدل ارتفاع أعداد العاطلين في أوروبا  رئيس وزراء اسبانيا يقترح سلطة مالية لمنطقة اليورو

----------


## mustafa2

*"24 مليار دولار" خسارة أثرياء العالم الأسبوع الماضي*   خسر أثرى أثرياء العالم ما يعادل إجمالا 24.4 مليار دولار خلال الأسبوع الماضي بسبب تأثر الأسواق العالمية من تداعيات أزمة الديون الإسبانية وسوق العمل الأمريكي، وذلك بحسب مؤشر بلومبرغ لأثرياء العالم والذي يرصد تغيرات ثروات 40 من أغنى الأغنياء في العالم ويتم تحديثه بشكل يومي.  وتمثلت أهم التغيرات في خسارة أثرى رجل في العالم؛ المكسيكي "سليم كارلوس" لـ 3.1 مليار دولار الأسبوع الماضي، وخسارة رجل الأعمال الأمريكي شيلدون أدلسون، الـ 22 في قائمة بلومبرغ، ما يعادل 2.2 مليار دولار، إلى جانب تراجع ثروة إيك باتيستا، أثرى رجل في البرازيل و12 في القائمة، نسبة 8.1% من ثروته.  هذا ولم يعد مؤسس فيسبوك "مارك زوكربورغ" ضمن قائمة بلومبرغ لأثرى أثرياء العالم الأربعين، حيث خرج منها بسبب تراجع أداء سهم فسيبوك منذ إدراجه، وتراجع ثروته بسبب ذلك إلى 14.1 مليار دولار.

----------


## mustafa2

خطة شاملة قيد الاعداد لاخراج منطقة اليورو من الازمة ذكرت صحيفة فلت ام تسونتاغ الالمانية ان مسؤولي اربع مؤسسات اوروبية كبرى يعدون "خطة شاملة" لاخراج منطقة اليورو من الازمة.  والشهر الماضي تم تكليف رئيس البنك المركزي الاوروبي ماريو دراغي ورئيس الاتحاد الاوروبي هيرمان فان رومبوي ورئيس المفوضية الاوروبية جوزيه مانويل باروزو ورئيس مجموعة يوروغروب جان كلود يونكر وضع خارطة طريق لاجراء اصلاحات، بحسب ما قالت الصحيفة.  وقالت فلت ام تسونتاغ ان هذه الخطة ستعرض على قمة الاتحاد الاوروبي في نهاية حزيران/يونيو.

----------


## mustafa2

اليورو ما زال يبدي ضعفا أمام الدولار في ظل تقارير عن إمكانية طلب قبرص إنقاذا ماليا واصل اليورو أداءه الضعيف أمام الدولار خلال تعاملات الإثنين في ظل قلق من عدم مقدرة قادة أوروبا على احتواء أزمتها الراهنة، وذلك بالتزامن مع استمرار صدور بيانات اقتصادية ضعيفة من الصين والولايات المتحدة كان آخرها ضعف نمو القطاع الخدمي في الأولى وتباطؤ وتيرة نمو الوظائف في الثانية.  وكان اليورو قد تراجع 0.15% أمام الدولار إلى مستوى 1.2414 في حوالي الساعة العاشرة وأربع دقائق صباحا بتوقيت مكة المكرمة، بعد أن هبط إلى أدنى مستوياته منذ الأول من يوليو/تموز عام 2010 عند 1.2289 يوم الجمعة الماضي.  يشار إلى أن الرئيس القبرصي ديمتريس خريستوفياس أشار في تصريحات خلال مؤتمر صحفي يوم الجمعة الماضي إلى أن بلاده قد تطلب إنقاذا ماليا.

----------


## mustafa2

البرتغال تخفض توقعات النمو.. وتضخ 6.6 مليار يورو في ثلاثة بنوك خفضت البرتغال توقعاتها للنمو الإقتصادي، وذلك في ظل الضعف الذي تعانية منطقة اليورو بشكل عام في ظل خطط التقشف، وعملية اعادة رسملة القطاع المصرفي.  وكان وزير المالية فيتور غاسبار قد أشار اليوم إلى ان الناتج المحلي الإجمالي سوف ينمو 0.2% عام 2013 انخفاضا من 0.6% في توقعات صدرت في أواخر أبريل/نيسان.  كما توقع الوزير ارتفاع حجم الدين كنسبة من الناتج المحلي الإجمالي إلى 118.6% خلال العام القادم أيضا، وهو ما يتجاوز التوقعات السابقة بحوالي 3%.

----------

